# Karma ? chipolte



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I found it funny that now chipolte is closing 43 resturants due to E COLI , bahahahahahaaa I wonder who they will blame ? Maybe some produce was tainted by some ******* ? Didnt they stop serving beef an pork ? coz it was bad for you .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope no one was killed in the outbreak.....couldn't happen to a more self righteous group could it.......sounds like Karma indeed!


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe, it was roundup cross contaminated., and it caused the E-Coli to become active. LOL


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

TJH said:


> Maybe, it was roundup cross contaminated., and it caused the E-Coli to become active. LOL


Probably some researcher is working on a grant proposal to write a paper on that very premise...

Later! OL JR


----------

